# Jekyll Island Alligator



## bigswamp (Jun 5, 2006)

I spent last week over at Jekyll Island and managed a few good pics.  I also got to meet another frequent contributor to woody's.  I met rip18 and he showed me stuff on Jekyll that I didn't even know was there.  If any of y'all ever get the chance to meet him do so he really knows his stuff.

Thanks for the tour rip and I enjoyed getting a chance to shoot with you.

Back to the gator.  This one was in one of the freshwater ponds on the island and I went over to see if I could pic up some wading bird pics and the gator was the only one at home.  He was very cooperative and let me get pretty close.

canon 10d, 300mm f/4 with 1.4 teleconverter, f/5.6,1/125, iso 200.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pic Bigswamp! Sounds like ya`ll had a fun and informative outin`. I too want to get up with Rip and see if I can obtain some his knowledge.
Looks like your gator had some company. Are those bream or mud minnows?


----------



## bigswamp (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not real sure nic...they look like they may be small bream.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 5, 2006)

Bigswamp,
Kinda thought from a post the Rip made last week that the two of you might have been hanging together.  Glad you enjoyed it.  
Like the gator.  Thanks for sharing him.

Hoss


----------



## bigswamp (Jun 5, 2006)

Hoss,
I had a real good time.  I think rip is gonna post something about us all trying to have a photography get together sometime in the near future.  I hope we can all work it out cause I would like to meet all of y'all.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 5, 2006)

It'd be great to get something worked out.  I would enjoy meeting both of you and whoever else we could get to attend.  I think there's a fair number of folks on here who would enjoy learning some of the skills that go into getting some of those outstanding photos.  I know this blind hog would enjoy some eye surgery.

Hoss


----------



## Gadget (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the fish hanging out right next to his mouth, nice pic


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 5, 2006)

Cute little feller aint he.


----------



## leo (Jun 6, 2006)

*Very nice pic bigswamp*

great detail, thanks for posting

Surely we can expect a couple of more great pics with the two of you getting together

A photography get together sounds great Good luck on setting it up


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 6, 2006)

cool , looks like he has some snacks swimming with him ....


----------



## Sling (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool pic. I believe I've met him before...


----------



## holadude (Jun 6, 2006)

Great Pic!  You're right, RIP18 is an awesome guy.  He is the most knowledgeable person I've ever met in the swamp.  He takes some great pictures too.


----------



## justme (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow! Awsome pic!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 12, 2006)

Neat picture!  Looks like he was pretty cooperative!!

Thanks guys!  It was fun meeting BigSwamp & his family.  We got a few minutes one afternoon and most of another day to shoot together.  It was a lot of fun.  I'll work on a get together late this summer or early fall for a photoshoot for all of us...


----------

